# New Advertiser?



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

Did the new advertiser bump the Kessler spot?


----------



## Fred (Feb 3, 2003)

I MISS THE KESSLER BANNER!!!

(and yes . . . I was shouting!)


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

I'm hoping Dave continues his banner ad this year. I had noticed it was gone and I'd like to see a dealer with main line horns up there too.


----------



## Al Stevens (Apr 4, 2004)

saxmanglen said:


> I'm hoping Dave continues his banner ad this year. I had noticed it was gone and I'd like to see a dealer with main line horns up there too.


Goodson?


----------



## fballatore (Dec 15, 2004)

Al Stevens said:


> Goodson?


Way to start the new year off with a bang, Al. :twisted:

Looks like Dave didn't renew his ad. Not enough business through SOTW?


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

Al Stevens said:


> Goodson?


SHHHHHH...... "He who must remain nameless" or "He who we should not speak of"


----------



## Bernards20040 (Feb 22, 2005)

Maybe his add got Dogpantsed:shock:


----------



## Saxaholic (Feb 4, 2003)

Ok, ok, fine, you caught me. I ate it. 

Saxaholic


----------



## saxymanzach (Nov 26, 2005)

fballatore said:


> Way to start the new year off with a bang, Al. :twisted:
> 
> Looks like Dave didn't renew his ad. Not enough business through SOTW?


Everybody on SOTW knows about Kessler, he doesn't need to advertise.


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

saxymanzach said:


> Everybody on SOTW knows about Kessler, he doesn't need to advertise.


If he gets results like I've had from trying to sell things in the past on SOTW I don't blame him. I'd swear there's a huge "tire kicker" population here.


----------



## saxjd (May 21, 2005)

My wife might disagree. But she doesn't know what I buy off leads from SOTW. It needs to stay that way.


----------



## SaxxMan (Apr 14, 2006)

Bernards20040 said:


> Maybe his add got Dogpantsed:shock:


Hey what happened to Dogpants?

I enjoyed his posts but haven't seen any for a while.

Did he get Martysaxed?


----------



## fballatore (Dec 15, 2004)

SaxxMan said:


> Did he get Martysaxed?


Nope. He got Dogpantsed.


----------



## SaxxMan (Apr 14, 2006)

fballatore said:


> Nope. He got Dogpantsed.


Thanks fballatore...

Do we know when he will be back?

And just out of curiosity....

if someone were to be martysaxed/dogpantsed...

is there any warning - or is it just BAM you're gone...? :shock:


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

SaxxMan said:


> ...is there any warning - or is it just BAM you're gone...?


They come for you in the middle of the night. You know... with the black bag over your head... the whole nine yards.


----------



## JSaxMiller (May 14, 2006)

Grumps said:


> They come for you in the middle of the night. You know... with the black bag over your head... the whole nine yards.


I wonder if they wash the bag before each visit. It must really smell if they don't. Rank with the smell of fear.

Jsax


----------



## tjontheroad (Dec 22, 2005)

The banner has been changed to refect the results of the focus group for targeted buyers. I know I want a green, blue and red sax from China. Don't you?


----------



## retread (Feb 2, 2003)

saxymanzach said:


> Everybody on SOTW knows about Kessler, he doesn't need to advertise.


There is a moving parade of people who buy saxophones and accessories. The population is constantly changing. People who were in the market yesterday may no longer be searching. People who were not interested yesterday may now be shopping. That's why it's important for a merchant to maintain his advertising. I hope we see Kessler back soon. And frankly, I'm not too confortable seeing suspiciously cheap instruments advertised here, not that it's any of my business.


----------



## retread (Feb 2, 2003)

saxmanglen said:


> If he gets results like I've had from trying to sell things in the past on SOTW I don't blame him. I'd swear there's a huge "tire kicker" population here.


Of course there is. Lookers always outnumber buyers. You have to kiss a lot of frogs to find a prince.


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

retread said:


> You have to kiss a lot of frogs to find a prince.


Same could be said for the things offered for sale and/or trade here... plenty of warts there too.


----------



## nobhead1 (Dec 1, 2005)

Grumps said:


> Same could be said for the things offered for sale and/or trade here... plenty of warts there too.


Grumps, Talking of things animate - how's Charlotte?


----------



## Kelly Bucheger (Jun 5, 2006)

JSaxMiller said:


> Rank with the smell of fear.


Mmmm: I love that smell. Reminds me of audition day at music camp....


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

nobhead1 said:


> Grumps, Talking of things animate - how's Charlotte?


Oh, she's still taking care of the crickets and otherwise going about her business unnoticed. Very low maintenance.


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

Grumps said:


> Same could be said for the things offered for sale and/or trade here... plenty of warts there too.


I'll have you know that just because the JJ mpc that I've been trying to sell, off and on, for the past couple of years, looks like a wart, it blows like royality.:disgust:


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Carl H. said:


> Did the new advertiser bump the Kessler spot?


The answer is no.

Contracts for both Dave's banner on the forum and Yamaha and Springer Mouthpieces on http://www.saxontheweb.net/ expired at the end of last year. I have received a lot inquiries over the past months for banner ads. I guess I owe an opportunity for new saxophone advertisers to be considered.

There is no particular reason to "bump the Kessler spot". The banner you see right now is from GoogleAD. Feel free to click it and a few pennies will come to SOTW way.


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

Harri Rautiainen said:


> Feel free to click it and a few pennies will come to SOTW way.


I generally don't click on ads, but I'll try to give a click or two each session if it sends funds to SOTW.


----------



## Bernards20040 (Feb 22, 2005)

i Clicked on the add 10 times and just Xed them off before they loaded i wonder if that counted:twisted: 

I fit did good ol firefox (tabbed browsing)


----------



## fballatore (Dec 15, 2004)

Harri -

I'm dutifully clicking on the ads. Just a suggestion... You may want to configure the ads to open in a new window instead of overwriting the SOTW window. That way, one can just close the banner ad window and still be in SOTW.

Frank


----------



## saxymanzach (Nov 26, 2005)

I really don't have too much money to donate, but I have plenty of time to click ads. If everyone clicks the ads a few times every visit, that's a lot of pennies for SOTW.


----------



## SaxxMan (Apr 14, 2006)

Grumps said:


> They come for you in the middle of the night. You know... with the black bag over your head... the whole nine yards.


Thanks Grumps....I'll keep that in mind....

They won't be able to sneak up on me of course...

I'm usually posting on SOTW in the middle of the night...

hang on a second........someone's at the door..........................


----------



## Bernards20040 (Feb 22, 2005)

fballatore said:


> Harri -
> 
> I'm dutifully clicking on the ads. Just a suggestion... You may want to configure the ads to open in a new window instead of overwriting the SOTW window. That way, one can just close the banner ad window and still be in SOTW.
> 
> Frank


Just use firefox and middle click to open in a new tab


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

Huh, I didn't know _clicking-an-ad-helps-SOTW._ Which ad, all/any of them?


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

jazzbluescat said:


> Huh, I didn't know _clicking-an-ad-helps-SOTW._ Which ad, all/any of them?


All of them help somehow.
*Sponsor banners*, like Yamaha and Springer on www.saxontheweb.net and P. Mauriat on bottom of this pageBy clicking you create traffic and hopefully some of that will lead to purchase. We have several sponsor candidates now for the SOTW Forum.​*Google ads* (now on top of this page.)Every click counts. The rate varies, but on average US$0.15​*Affiliate ads*SOTW is affiliated with Amazon (US and UK), Sheet Music Plus, MusicMedic.com and Musician's Friend. Sales thru this ads will create commissions to SOTW.​


----------



## DaveKessler (Feb 4, 2003)

Just for the record, I did not "pull my ad because everyone knows me". I am still interested and Want to advertise on this forum; however, it was not my choice.

I will still participate in the forum in the same capacity that I always have (no trolling from me) and hopefully one day I can have the chance to advertise again.


----------



## Dave Dolson (Feb 2, 2003)

Dave: Those of us who know you and have done bi'ness with you will continue to pass the word . . . at least I will. Thanks for the good service. DAVE


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*Banner advertising*



DaveKessler said:


> Just for the record, I did not "pull my ad because everyone knows me". I am still interested and Want to advertise on this forum; however, it was not my choice.
> 
> I will still participate in the forum in the same capacity that I always have (no trolling from me) and hopefully one day I can have the chance to advertise again.


I wrote a letter to Dave Kessler explaining my reasoning. The cost of running this site increased last summer when moving to a dedicated server and is going to be higher soon because it looks like we are already exhausting the current horse powers. That is why I raised the advertising rate and decided to go for two (non-competing) banners on the top of the page. To my surprise there were more than two takers and I decided that I am not going to spoil your forum experience with columns of banners. One consideration is also that well-chosen banners are also contents. So, the contents should change from time to time.

P. Mauriat came along six months ago with a small banner on the bottom of the page. I felt that they deserved more visibility now.
Musicmedic.com, Curt Altarac is a old friend of SOTW. Many of you know him and his products. I just could not turn his request down now especially when I really wanted some change on the Forum page.

After all I should have run an auction, but this time I wanted to have some other considerations, too.

Dave, I really appreciate your financial support to SOTW and appreciate your continuing participation on the forum. You have a loyal following and you built it with your own doing. As an example:

Jim "Gandalfe" describes his Trip in Toyland

Thanks again,
- Harri


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

retread said:


> ..............
> And frankly, I'm not too confortable seeing suspiciously cheap instruments advertised here, not that it's any of my business.


I used the Google ads as "place holders" when negotiations with the banner advertisers were going on.

I am not very happy with the consistency of the Google advertisers. I received one complaint already of the contest for a "free saxophone". Looked like scam to get email addresses.


----------



## retread (Feb 2, 2003)

Harri, have you considered selling three or four (or more) banners on rotation? Maybe only two banners appear per page, but all banners get equal exposure as viewers move from page to page. This increases your inventory of banner positions and also allows you to keep the cost more affordable for small businesses while increasing your advertising revenue.


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

Dave Dolson said:


> Dave: Those of us who know you and have done bi'ness with you will continue to pass the word . . . at least I will. Thanks for the good service. DAVE


That goes for me too Dave.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

I concur, Dave doesn't need to worry: 
There are legions of satisfied customers (Definitely including yours truly among them) who will continue to boast of Kessler and Sons to one and all.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*More banners?*



retread said:


> Harri, have you considered selling three or four (or more) banners on rotation? Maybe only two banners appear per page, but all banners get equal exposure as viewers move from page to page. This increases your inventory of banner positions and also allows you to keep the cost more affordable for small businesses while increasing your advertising revenue.


Yes, there are plug-ins and scripts for rotating banners.
I was not ready for that, yet, but certainly worth for considering during next few months. As you said, having more advertisers could be also more interesting to the audience. Yet, I am not ready to blast them all over the map.

Or what do you say about having a banner after the first post in every thread?


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

I like the thought of rotatinng banners perhaps with each page refresh. Maybe from 6-8 different advertisers.


----------



## retread (Feb 2, 2003)

Harri Rautiainen said:


> Or what do you say about having a banner after the first post in every thread?


I would have no problem with it. It would certainly be a prime location--more valuable than the top of the page, IMO.


----------

